# fishing in chest waders ?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok I've been fishing in waders for years and years and always seem to be patching them for leaks mostly along seams of insides of legs and mostly on lower parts of legs. A good old friend of mine told me he was advised by a salesperson once that wearing jeans was the biggest cause for the waders to start leaking from wear ( said the material in jeans was very rough on them) . Now I always thought I wore them out just from doing a lot of walking in them. He said the sales person advised him to wear some sort of what looked to me( tights ), any way would it matter maybe just wear some sort of jogging pants a softer material over the jeans ? , I don't want to go out without my pants on especially in cold water or I may want to take the waders off and bank fish also,, so what does everyone else do?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Go commando!--Tim.........................................................


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I always wear sweat pants w/elastic cuffs. They don't ride up as easily as jeans do when putting the waders on. However, I still get leaks in the seams. I'm hard on them anyway from fishing to hunting and trapping seasons, so I figure about 2 years out of a pair is pretty good. I don't buy the best, but I also don't buy the cheapest either. I figure annually around $60 - $75. I don't even bother patching them anymore. As a matter of fact, last year trapping an unseen multiflora bush sliced my new neoprenes right across my thigh!! My leg was even bleeding. Needless to say I bought a new pair.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

sweat pants


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

My waders leaked in the crotch area the first time I used them. They were Guide Series brand neoprene's. Not the most expensive waders but not the cheapest either. I think there just made cheaply, if they never leaked you would never need a new pair, and they would never make any money.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I never wear jeans either, they always seem to bunch up around my ankles and bug me as long as I'm wading. Usually I wear a pair of long johns with a thin pair of sox over the bottom cuffs, then some sweat pants with a heavy pair of sox over those. If it's warm and I'm frog gigging, I'll just wear shorts and sox.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

First off you get what you pay for. 

That said I never wear jeans or anything else other than basketball shorts or wader pants when wading...It's bliss.

Also never have problems with leaks, unless I rip them on something.

http://www.cabelas.com/mens-wader-liner-pants-simms-waderwick-8482-fleece-pants.shtml - The ones I have are actually made by cabelas and IMO are 10x better because they have little stirrups at the bottom so the pants pull tight against your legs, its like your wearing nothing at all


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Wear sweats or shorts in warm weather. Wear Cabela's Fleece wading nickers. I also put suspenders on the wind shear fleece pants. I also wear them under my Gortex ice outfit. I have had all types of waders , hip boots , & Simms breathables have been the best. Boot type & sock. The boot type are a little warmer with Thinsulate, easier putting on & off. The sock type have better ankle support, for walking & fishing rocky areas. There Freestone series are around $199.00 to 229.00. Good Luck, Don.


----------

